# Invalid loop location: /image.squashfs

## trafel

Hi. I'm currently trying to install Gentoo Linux from a multiboot USB.

When booted and selected the keymap, I first had this error saying :

```
!! Could not find the root block device in .
```

The problem was fixed by creaing an empty file named "livecd" in the root of the usb. But now I have a second issue. It says :

```
!! Invalid loop location: /image.squashfs

!! Please export LOOP with a valid location, or reboot and pass a proper loops=...
```

How can I fix this issue ?

----------

## brendlefly62

Hi trafel --

For what it's worth -- this might not meet your needs, but I recently used a liveDVD image on a USB stick to do a laptop install.  I used this procedure to put the image on the usb stick: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LiveUSB

I had a lot of room left, so I was able to use fdisk to format the remainder of unused space as an ext4 filesystem.  I set the laptop's "bios" to boot from USB, and it worked like a charm.  I used the "live" environment to keep the gentoo handbook open in a browser, and I performed the install per the handbook, as normal.  I was also able to mount the second partition on the USB during this process and use it for quick access to things like my utility scripts and /etc/config.d files from a similar system. This was not a "multiboot USB" like you are evidently trying to do, but maybe the link above will be helpful anyway.

Here's another if you want your bootable USB to be more personalized than the basic liveDVD image:  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Install_Gentoo_on_a_bootable_USB_stick

cheers

----------

